# Cleaner Shrimp Sexing it Up.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

My display usually gets "free" nutritious food on a regular basis from the pair of cleaner shrimp that have. They spawn and have eggs at regular intervals. Recently however.....I've found that the last 2-3 spawning cycles; they've managed to have either impregnated each other at the same time or have been managing to have sex on their own.....

Attached are pics of BOTH of them carrying eggs......Mother Nature's a freak


----------



## daicaothu (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine have eggs almost all the time. When they give birth it likes a thousands of baby shrimps all over the tank then later on few hundreds left around bottoms of tank or in some caves.

Its really cool when you see y
Them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

